# Calla is a mummy!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My beautiful frenchie who is agouti butterfly with blue eyes had a litter yesterday  
This is her 2nd litter so im a little nervous as her 1st litter didnt go to well and she lost them all but this time the nest is lovely and moving so im hoping she will be a good mummy like her mummy Lily  

Daddy is a blue stud i used from a friend, so im hoping for some blues as Calla carrie's blue gene. Would be nice to get some blue's with blue eyes :thumbup: 
Will keep you updated.

Have another doe due today too, all my mini lops missed pregnancy so just the 2 frenchies.


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

Aww - sounds exciting! Well done, Calla.
Pictures! :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

ShannonLouise. said:


> Aww - sounds exciting! Well done, Calla.
> Pictures! :lol:


Couple of weeks and i will get some baby bun pics for you


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww congrats Calla!! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

isnt blue a mix of the BEW (or Vienna Marked) gene, and black, there are other way, but that is the simplest to list

the BEW diluting the black down and creating the blue colour, who eyes are also already diluted to a slate blue colour as it is, making a Blue eyed or VM blue genetically impossible? you will either get VM black or blue, if you mix the genes, depending on receives and such....

eg
DD is the solid verion of the colour ie in your case agouti with normal eyes
Dd is the VM version aka blue eyed ie in your case agouti with blue eyes
dd is a fully dilute version of a colour ie blue, lilac ect. which can not be blue eyed, due to to dd gene being the active gene not Dd

or am i mistaken in the workings of the dilute genes?....


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Blue & BEW are totally different gene 

BEW is similar to the albino gene, they are a colour under the white coat but it just cant be seen.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Blue & BEW are totally different gene
> 
> BEW is similar to the albino gene, they are a colour under the white coat but it just cant be seen.


i know that but it the gene that are in the bew that dilute the base colour giving it the Dd and dd, but ignoring that, as that was mainly me clearing my own thoughts up

Dd is a VM animal aka blue eyed
dd is a dilute animal, ie blue, lilac ect

making it genetically imposable to have a blue eyed (Dd) blue (dd)
D = dense
d = dilute


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i know that but it the gene that are in the bew that dilute the base colour giving it the Dd and dd, but ignoring that, as that was mainly me clearing my own thoughts up
> 
> Dd is a VM animal aka blue eyed
> dd is a dilute animal, ie blue, lilac ect
> ...


Oh pooo! Not fair lol i want a blue eye blue :lol:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

technically they do have blue eyes just slate blue rather the the bright blue you were meaning, damn genetics :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Oh pooo! Not fair lol i want a blue eye blue :lol:


I have one of them Singing: :thumbup:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> I have one of them Singing: :thumbup:


show me? you sure they arent just slate blue, which is the standard eye colour for a blue


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> show me? you sure they arent just slate blue, which is the standard eye colour for a blue


LOL thats what I was going to say :lol::lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow i'm completely blown away, this genetics stuff really gets me. I've been waiting for frags blue eyed blue master plan to fall into place for a few years now, I am first on the list


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> show me? you sure they arent just slate blue, which is the standard eye colour for a blue


oops just seen this....oh I have no idea...though thats what the breeder said lol...

Here she is










She does have blue eyes...best pic I could find...










Am not ashamed to admit I am only going off what someone said lol!!! Feel free to correct me if so!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Are they piercing blue like this? Or just a dark slate blue?










This is Calla BTW, had to show her off as she is sooo beautiful


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> oops just seen this....oh I have no idea...though thats what the breeder said lol...
> 
> Here she is
> 
> ...


they look slate blue to me, the normal colour for a blue
see jessie here

























these are blue eyes








a partially blue eye


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww Lil_Miss what gorgeous bunnies!!! Love Jessie!!

Saying that I am still confused...is my Saffy blue???


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep your Saffy looks blue to me


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yep your Saffy looks blue to me


Thanks hun!!! Then she is aptly named


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep she looks like a blue to me, with slate eyes, shes a very pretty girly 

blue is basically a diluted down black, which is why the eyes dilute to slate too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yep she looks like a blue to me, with slate eyes, shes a very pretty girly
> 
> blue is basically a diluted down black, which is why the eyes dilute to slate too.


Wow thanks!! I would love to study genetics......would be much more interesting and practical than what I am doing currently 

Am gonna do a phot shoot of my other two soon!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyway back to Calla :lol: 

8 babies seen yesterday


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

frags said:


> Anyway back to Calla :lol:
> 
> 8 babies seen yesterday


yay, so looking forward to pics


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Anyway back to Calla :lol:
> 
> 8 babies seen yesterday


Oops sorry hun!! Didn't mean to hijack it!! I am so bad for that!!!

8!!!! Awwwwww she has her paws full!!!! Go Calla!!!! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yaaay go calla, any ideas on colours yet hun how old are they now


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> yaaay go calla, any ideas on colours yet hun how old are they now


they was born 12 feb, i have opal butterflies, agouti butterflies and solid agouti  Now im hoping for a stunning agouti butt with blue eyes like mummy as some look like they have the blaze down head 

My other litter is 4 or 5 and have agouti and opal too.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

They sound lush!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow another big litter, fingers crossed there all well and perfect


----------

